# Cost to have hay custom baled.



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I also posted this in the Homesteading Questions subforum but since I spend most of my time here I wanted your opinion as well

We have about 8-10 acres of mixed grass, clover/pasture blend that we are going to have cut and baled in small squares. The plan is for the baler to leave the bales in the field for me to retrieve. The price I got today was $1.20 per bale, what are your thoughts on the price? I am guessing that it will yield 30-35 bales to the acre.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

There are a lot variables--how far will the farmer have to move the equipment? What condition is the field in? What is the shape of the field? Is there trash, old fencing or stones in the field? How heavy are the bales? Here in a good field and reasonable sized bales 1.20 is a good price, but we are halfway across the country.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

10 acres x 35 bales x $1.20 = $420

I'd say that's not bad for 350 bales and getting your hayfield mowed. That's a whole lot less than the $5 or $6 we pay per square bale. If it's baled correctly and cut at the right time, it sounds good. You still have to provide some labor though.

Why don't you check with your agricultural extension agent and get a better opinion on this than mine?


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

They will actually be taking their equuipment right past this field as they are moving to their other fields. The labor I can handle and to be able to fill my barn for $400 that will last the next 2-3 years I will not complain. Worst case senario, I can always sell some later in the summer or winter. We have had excellent moisture so far this year and the conditions this week thru next Wednesday are prime for making hay - 80-85 degress, no rain and less than 40% humidity with a light breeze out of the south.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

one word CHEAP


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I do most of mine on shares so i get 60% of each field if someone doens't want theirs I buy at $100 a ton. I wouldn't do your field for $1.20 a bale even leaving it in the field mine is usually clsoer to $3


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Have you ever taken hay off the field before? We square bale usually mid to late June for bedding and extra disaster feed for when something breaks down and we can't feed round bales. On average even not on the best ground we get about 100 40lb bales to the acre. I would say that is a fair price though.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Paying $1.20/bale for cut, rake, and baling is cheap. Unfortunately custom hay makers have dug themselves a hole with prices. The price for putting up hay in many areas should be much higher than it is currently.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

1.20 a bale was 9 years ago.. and its more like 1.50 up here in northern illinois. and you should be getting more than 35 to the acre also. i do custom baling. depending on the baler also and how it is set. i myself like a tighter bale. but they also can weigh 60 pounds easily.. i have a guy asking me now if i want to bale his.. and most likely i will.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm charging AT LEAST $2.10 per bale this year for cutting, raking, and baling small squares. If the yield is less than worth my time I charge $60 per hour. 

With farm diesel being so high and parts doubling in price you just have to raise the custom baling price.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

The guy that is planting our acreage does custom haying as well. He cuts it for $25 and acre, bales it for .25 cents per bail and then stacks is for another .25 cents per bale. Maybe that helps you know what you are up against.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

1.20 is a good price.
I would be prepared for more than 35 bales an acre though unless you have really bad hay.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I live in central indiana . I charge $2.25 a bale to custom bale small squares and put them on a wagon and $15 per acre to mow and rake and $20 each to roll large rounds 

this year first cutting 20 acres of orchard grass alfalfa that i fertilize well made 1525 55-60 lb square bales 10 acres of o grass alfalfa /clover mix that i just spread cow manure on made 630 bales at 45-50 lb


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I think that's a really really cheap price especially considering the price of fuel and machinery upkeep these days.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Well after a couple hot days of moving hay, we have a little over 400 square bales in the barn. They are wire tied and I would imagine on average they are in the 60+ lb. range. We should be set for a few years seeing as this past winter we only fed 3 big rounds. However I do have more head this year so it is better to be prepared for a dry summer or long winter than have to react.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I'd say you did quite well then. And lucky you, it's all done!!!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

